# شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

يعتبر العام 1905م عاماً ثورياً في تاريخ العالم. فالأحداث فيه تترى وتسير سراعاً، والتاريخ يقفز، ففي هذه السنة نمت روسيا وأصبحت اليابان دولة عظمى، وكان كل شيء ينذر بوشك اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى.
وفي هذه السنة الحاسمة كان أينشتاين كثيرا ما يفكر في ماهية وكنه الكون، وفي نفس السنة أيضاً قام بخطوات من شأنها أن تقلب وجهة نظرنا الكونية رأساً على عقب. ففيها وضع نظرياته الثلاث، نظرية الكم والنظرية البراونية ونظريته النسبية الخاصة التي كان لها الدور الكبير في الأخذ بمسيرة العلم والعالم بأسره إلى خطوة متقدمة وقفز به إلى الأعالي.
سنعطي الآن نبذة مبسطة عن النظرية النسبية الخاصة ونتناول مفاهيمها وما تنص عليه من فرضيات ولكن قبل أن نقوم بذلك سنورد أولاً بعض الأمثلة التي قد تساعد على تقريب المفهوم النسبي.
—————————————————————–
من بين العديد من المقالات اللتي تشرح النظرية النسبية Theory of relativity اعجبني هذا المقال في طريقة عرضه وترتيب افكاره وامثلته الرائعة! :wacko:
*يمين أم يسار؟*
أنظر إلى الشكل المقابل إلى أي جهة من الطريق يقع المنزل إلى اليمين أم إلى اليسار؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لأول وهلة تبدو الإجابة محيرة ومستحيلة! ولكن إذا نظرت إلى الشخص ( أ ) يبدو المنزل على يمين الطريق، وبالنسبة للشخص (ب) فإن المنزل يقع على يسار الطريق.
*فوق أم تحت؟*





كثيراً ما نستخدم الكلمات فوق و تحت والتي اختلف مفهومها مع مرور الزمن وتطور العلم. ففي الحقبة التاريخية التي كان يعتقد فيها بأن الأرض مسطحة كان الاتجاه الرأسي فوق هو نفسه عند كل النقاط على سطح الأرض، أي أن هناك اتجاه علوي (فوق) مطلق واتجاه سفلي مطلق، ولكن بعد ثبوت فكرة كروية الأرض أصبح مفهوم الاتجاه العلوي (فوق) والاتجاه السفلي (تحت) يختلف من مكان إلى أخر من سطح الأرض. فالاتجاه الرأسي للشخص المقيم في نصف الكرة الشمالي يعاكس تماماً الاتجاه الرأسي للشخص المناظر له في نصف الكرة الجنوبي. بهذا اختل مفهوم الفوق المطلق والتحت المطلق فليس هناك اتجاه رأسي وحيد في الكون بل هو يختلف من مكان لآخر، ولكي نتحدث عن الاتجاه الصحيح يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار المكان الذي ينسب إليه هذا الاتجاه.
*ليل أم نهار؟*
الساعة الآن العاشرة مساء…كلمة ليس لها معنى ولا مفهوم بدون أن نحدد إذا كانت العاشرة مساءً في مكة أم في طوكيو، فالليل في مكة يوافقه النهار في طوكيو والعكس صحيح فليس هناك ليل مطلق أو نهار مطلق بل هو زمن نسبي يختلف من مكان لآخر على سطح الأرض.

وجميع الحالات التي تناقشها الأمثلة السابقة تعد صحيحة، أي أن المنزل في المثال الأول يقع مرة على يمين الطريق ومرة على يساره وهذا صحيح. الاتجاه الرأسي متعاكس تماماً في المثال الثاني بالنسبة لشخص في شمال الكرة الأرضية والآخر في جنوبها وكلا الاتجاهين صحيحاً. الشخص الذي في طوكيو يرى أن الوقت لديه نهاراً والآخر في مكة مصر وبشدة على أن الوقت لديه ليلاً في نفس اللحظة، وهذا الاختلاف في قياس الزمن أو تحديد الاتجاهات لا يعود إلى الخطأ في القياسات بين الشخصين أو الخلل في آلات الرصد المستخدمة، فكل منهما صحيح ولكن بالنسبة له أي أن جميع الظواهر يكون فيها المرجع هو الشخص أو الجهاز الراصد وليس هناك مرجع كوني مميز وثابت ولهذا أطلق عليها النظرية النسبية.

*وهناك الكثير من الأمور المسلم بها في حياتنا والتي نعتبرها مطلقة تصبح في عالم أينشتاين نسبية…*فمثلا المتر العياري طوله متراً وهذا أمر مسلم به ولكن من وجهة نظر أينشتاين والنسبية التي ترى أنه لا وجود لشيء مطلق لا طول ولا زمن ولا كتل ترى أن المتر العياري طوله متراً (100سم) بالنسبة للشخص الذي يحمله ولكنه بالنسبة لشخص آخر يتحرك بسرعة كبيرة يكون طوله 70سم أو أقل من ذلك كلما زادت سرعته. وكذلك الدقيقة(60ثانية) التي يقيسها شخص بساعته قد يقيسها آخر على أنها 100ثانية أو أكثر تبعاً للسرعة التي يتحرك بها. إن الأمر لا يقف عند هذا الحد في النظرية النسبية بل انعكس على مفهومنا للماضي والحاضر والمستقبل فمثلاً نعلم أشعة الشمس تصلنا خلال ثمانية دقائق وبهذا يكون بعد الشمس عنا هو ثمان دقائق ضوئية، وكمثال آخر فإن أقرب نجم للمجموعة الشمسية يبعد عنها أربعة سنوات ضوئية والنجوم البعيد في مجرتنا تبعد عنا آلاف السنوات الضوئية، وبما أن الضوء هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي نعلم من خلالها حدوث حدث ما في الكون وهو أسرع وسيلة لنقل المعلومات بين النجوم والمجرات، فحدث ما على الشمس نعلم به على الأرض بعد ثمان دقائق من وقوعه. وانفجار أقرب نجم من المجموعة الشمسية يصلنا خبره بعد أربعة سنوات لأن الضوء القادم منها سيصل الأرض بعد أربعة سنوات، وكذلك النجوم التي نراها في الليل قد لا تكون موجودة الآن ولكننا نرى الضوء الذي صدر عنها منذ سنوات أو آلاف السنوات حسب بعدها عنا، ولهذا فإن انفجار نجم ما قد يكون ماضي بالنسبة لشخص في هذا الكون ويكون حاضراً لشخص آخر في مكان آخر وقد يكون مستقبلاً بالنسبة لشخص ثالث في مكان ثالث، وهذا بسبب تباطؤ الزمن حسب سرعة كل شخص بالنسبة للحدث ومكانه.

_لنلقي النظر وبشكل سريع على مسيرة العلم ووضعه قبل ظهور النظرية النسبية والعجز الذي أصاب الكثير من العلماء في تفسير الظواهر ونتائج التجارب التي تحصلوا عليها._

*الأثير المزعوم*
عندما نكون في سيارة تسير بنا بسرعة ثابتة في الطريق فإنه يخيّل إلينا أننا في حالة سكون بلا حراك، والطريقة المثلى لمعرفة إذا كنا نتحرك أو ساكنين هي المقارنة بأشياء ثابتة كأن ننظر من خلال نافذة السيارة ونشاهد الأشجار وأعمدة الهاتف والرصيف لندرك بالمقارنة أن سيارتنا تتحرك بالنسبة لها. وعندما تمر بنا سيارة أخرى قادمة من الاتجاه المعاكس فإننا للوهلة الأولى سنظن أننا نقف والسيارة القادمة هي المتحركة، وإذا مرت بنا وتجاوزتنا مبتعدة عنا وبعكس اتجاهنا فإننا نقدر سرعتها بشكل خاطئ و يخيل إلينا أنها تسير بسرعة خاطفة بينما هي في الواقع تسير بمعدل سرعة سيارتنا. أما إذا كانت السيارة تسير في نفس الاتجاه الذي نسير فيه وموازية لنا فإننا سنظن أن السيارتين واقفتين! وفي هذه الحالة لا سبيل إلى تمييز حركة السيارة من سكونها إلا بالخروج منها والنظر من بعيد من على رصيف ثابت.
إذا الحكم على جسم ما بأنه متحرك أو ساكن وبشكل قاطع يحتاج إلى مرجع ثابت للملاحظة وبدون المرجع الثابت لا يمكن معرفة الحركة من السكون.
وإذا تركنا السيارات وجئنا إلى الكون…فالمعروف انه في حالة حركة ككل وكأجزاء، فمثلاً تدور الأرض حول محورها بسرعة ألف ميل في الساعة، وحول الشمس بسرعة عشرين ميلاً في الثانية، وتتحرك الشمس ضمن مجموعتها الشمسية بسرعة ثلاثة عشر ميلاً في الثانية، والمجموعة الشمسية تتحرك داخل درب التبانة بسرعة مائتي ميلاً في الثانية، ومجرة درب التبانة تتحرك نحو مجرات أخرى لا يعلمها إلا الله بسرعة مائة ميل في الثانية….الخ. فالكون كله في حالة حركة دائمة ومستمرة (_وكل في فلك يسبحون_).
وقد واجه العلماء حيال هذه الحركات المعقدة مشكلة البحث عن الحركة الحقيقية، فحاولوا الخروج منها بافتراض أن هناك مادة ثابتة تملأ الفضاء يطلق عليها الأثير ether بحيث ينسب إليه جميع الحركات ويعد كمرجع كوني ثابت. وإن كل جسم متحرك فهو متحرك بالنسبة للأثير وسرعته مقاسة بالنسبة للأثير، حتى سرعة الضوء هي سرعته بالنسبة للأثير. وبرهنوا على وجود الأثير بالطبيعة الموجية للضوء قائلين أن الضوء لا بد له من وسط ينتشر فيه مثله مثل الصوت الذي ينتشر في الهواء وينعدم في الفراغ، ومثله مثل موجات البحر التي تنتشر في الماء وهكذا بما أن الضوء يصلنا من النجوم البعيدة فإنه لابد من وجود وسط يمتد ويملأ الكون ينتقل الضوء خلاله وأطلقوا عليه الأثير. وقد أعطى العلماء خصائص للأثير بما يناسب تجاربهم، فأصبح للأثير الكثير من الخصائص فمثلاً:
يخترق الأثير جميع الأجسام والنجوم والكواكب التي تسبح فيه. 
ينسحب الأثير خلف الأجسام الصلبة. وهكذا ازدادت خصائص الأثير مع كل تجربة لا تتفق نتائجها العملية مع المتوقع منه


----------



## sweetly heart (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

انتا رائع kajo هيك المواضيع المرتبة الحلوة 

الرب يباركك دائما ​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

*بالفعل نظرية غيرت العالم ....
شكرا للمعلومات القيمة و الرائعة*


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

*تجربة مايكلسون و مورلي*
*



*
*في العام 1881م أجرى العالمان مايكلسون و مورلي تجربة حاسمة الغرض منها إثبات وجود الأثير وذلك عن طريق قياس تأثير حركة الأرض خلال الأثير على سرعة الضوء وحساب سرعة الضوء في وضعين مختلفين:
الوضع الأول: أن تكون سرعة الضوء ففي نفس اتجاه سرعة الأرض في مدارها حول الشمس.
الوضع الثاني: أن تكون سرعة الضوء عمودية على سرعة الأرض في مدارها حول الشمس.. *

*فكرة التجربة*
*فكرة التجربة





 تتلخص فكرة التجربة في أن الأرض تتحرك خلال الأثير بسرعة v عشرين ميلا في الثانية فهي بذلك تحدث تياراً في الأثير بهذه السرعة، فلو أن شعاعاً من الضوء سقط على الأرض في اتجاه التيار فإنه لابد أن تزداد سرعته بمقدار عشرين ميلاً. أما إذا سقط في اتجاه مضاد للتيار فإن سرعته سوف تنقص بمقدر العشرين ميلاً، فإذا كانت سرعة الضوء c المعروفة هي 186284 ميلاً في الثانية، فإن السرعة المحسوبة في الحالة الأولى ستكون: 186284+20=186304 ميلاً في الثانية. وتكون في الحالة الثانية: 186284-20=18264 ميلاً في الثانية. وذلك وفقا لقانون إضافة السرعات لنيوتن c±v.
أما إذا سقط الشعاع عمودي على حركة الأرض فإن سرعة الضوء المحسوبة تساوي ½(c2 -v2).*

*وبعد عدة متاعب قام مايكلسون و مورلي بتنفيذ التجربة بدقة مستخدمين جهازا عبارة عن طاولة بها مرايا ومصدراً ضوئياً وشاشة لرصد الشعاع الضوئي، لن نخوض في تركيب الجهاز أو تفاصيل التجربة ولكن سنهتم للنتيجة المدهشة التي توصلت إليها، حيث كانت النتيجة غير متوقعة على الإطلاق لم تسجل نتائج التجربة أي فرق في سرعة الضوء في الحالتين الأولى والثانية! وأعيدت التجربة في مناطق مختلفة على سطح الأرض وفي فصول مختلفة من السنة وكانت النتيجة واحدة وهي أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة
لا تتغير ولا تختلف نتيجة لاختلاف الاتجاهين.*

*هذه النتيجة السلبية كانت بمثابة الصدمة للعلماء، فهي تشكك في صحة نظرياتهم التي قامت على مبدأ وجود الأثير فما كان منهم إلا أن تمسكوا بفرضيتهم القائلة بوجود الوسط الكوني الثابت (الأثير) على الرغم من النتائج العملية التي أبطلت هذا، وهذه الصدمة جعلتهم يقولون تارة أن الأثير لا بد وأنه يسير مع الأرض وتارة يقولون أن الأجسام تنكمش في اتجاه حركتها خلال الأثير وغيرها من الاعتقادات رافضين بذلك فكرة فشل وانعدام فرضية الأثير وكل ما بني عليها خلال تلك السنوات.*

*الجدير بالذكر أنه بالرغم من فشل فرضية وجود ما يسمى بالأثير وأن ليس هناك أي مرجع كوني ثابت تنسب إليه الحركات وأن سرعة الضوء تعد ثابتة لا تتغير فإن جميع النتائج والقوانين الكلاسيكية التي قامت على هذه الفرضية مازالت تحافظ على صحتها ولكن في حالات خاصة سنذكرها لاحقاً، وذلك لأنها قامت بناء على التجارب وما يتوصل إليه من تلك التجارب يسخر لها الأثير ويعطى الخصائص لكي يتفق معها.*​*النسبية في المكان
أما أينشتاين فكان له رأي آخر، كان يرى أن فرضية الأثير خرافة لا وجود لها وأنه لا يوجد وسط ثابت ولا مرجع ثابت في الكون بل أن جميع أجزاؤه في حالة حركة مستمرة. وبالتالي لا يمكن القطع بأن جسماً ما يتحرك والآخر ثابت وإنما كل ما يقال أن الجسم الأول يعتبر متحركاً بسرعة قدرها كذا.. بالنسبة للجسم الثاني. كل ما هناك حركة نسبية أما الحركة الحقيقة فلا وجود لها، كما أن السكون الحقيقي لا وجود له أيضاً.
لقد رفض أينشتاين فكرة المكان المطلق واعتبر المكان مقداراً متغيراً ونسبياً، واعتبر إمكانية تحديد مكان أي جسم بدون اعتبار للزمن أمراً مستحيلاً، أي أنه يلزم أن نقول أن الجسم موجود في المكان كذا…في الوقت كذا.. لأنه في حركة دائمة. فالمكان والزمان هما مفهومان غير منفصلان في الحركة، فماذا تقول النسبية في المفهوم الثاني”الزمان”؟*

*النسبية في الزمان
من وجهة نظر النسبية فإن الزمان ما هو إلا تعبيرا عن انتقالات رمزية في المكان!!
فالزمن المعروف بالساعة واليوم والشهر ما هو إلا مصطلحات لأوضاع مختلفة في المكان، مثلاً:
الساعة.. هي دورة الأرض 15 درجة حول نفسها.
اليوم.. دورة الأرض دورة كاملة حول نفسها.
السنة.. حركة الأرض ودورتها دورة كاملة حول الشمس…. وهكذا، ولكن ماذا عن الساعة واليوم والسنة على كوكب عطارد أو كوكب بلوتو؟ لا شك أن ذلك سيكون مختلفاً بالنسبة لمقاييسنا، فالسنة على كوكب عطارد ثلاثة أشهر من الوقت الذي نقيسه على الأرض! بينما السنة على كوكب بلوتو أكبر من ذلك بكثير وتقدر 248 سنة من سنوات الأرض. الأمر إلى هذا الحد معقولاً ولكن ماذا عن المجرات الأخرى؟ كيف يقدر اليوم والسنة فيها؟ وهل يمكن استخدام الأزمنة الأرضية كمقياس للزمن على أرجاء هذا الكون الفسيح؟*
*ترد النظرية النسبية على تساؤلاتنا قائلة:
إن كل الساعات التي نستخدمها على الأرض مضبوطة على النظام الشمسي ولكن النظام الشمسي ليس هو النظام الوحيد في الكون. فالشخص الذي يسكن المريخ يجد للزمن دلالات و تعابير مختلفة تماماً، فالمريخ يدور حول نفسه في 88 يوماً وفي هذه المدة نفسها يكون قد دار أيضاً حول الشمس، ومعنى هذا أن طول اليوم المريخي يساوي طول السنة المريخية وهو تقويم يختلف تماماً عن تقويمنا. ولكي يكون للزمن مفهوماً وتعبيراً صحيحاً فإنه يجب أن ينسب إلى النظام الذي أشتق منه، وبالتالي فإن تعبيرنا للساعة واليوم والشهر يكون صالحاً للتطبيق في نظامنا فقط.*

*ويشرح أينشتاين هذه النقطة من نظريته وهي من أعمق تطبيقات النسبية وأكثرها غموضاً فيقول:*
*إن متكلماً من نيويورك يمكن أن يخاطب عبر الهاتف متكلما آخر في لندن ويكون الأول يتحدث في ساعة الغروب بينما الآخر في منصف الليل ومع ذلك يمكن لنا أن نجزم بتزامن الحدثين أي أن الحدث (المكالمة الهاتفية) أجريت في نفس الوقت وحدوثها في نفس اللحظة والسبب أن الحدثين يحدثان معاً على أرض واحدة خاضعة لتقويم واحد هو التقويم الشمسي ومن الممكن استنباط فروق التوقيت ورد هذه الآنية (الحدوث في آن واحد) إلى مرجعها وهو النظام الواحد.
وهذا ما يعرف بمتصل المكان -الزمان space-time continuum.
أما القول بأنه من الممكن أن يحدث على الأرض وعلى نجم الجبار أو الشعرى اليمانية مثلا أحداث متوافقة في آن واحد فهو أمر مستحيل لأنها أنظمة مختلفة لا اتصال بينها والاتصال الوحيد هو الضوء الذي يأخذ آلاف السنين لينتقل من واحد من هذه الأنظمة إلى الآخر… ونحن حينما نرى أحد هذه النجوم و يخيل إلينا أننا نراه “الآن” نحن في الحقيقة نراه عن طريق الضوء الذي ارتحل عنه منذ ألوف السنين ليصلنا، ونحن في الواقع نرى ماضيه و يخيل إلينا أننا نرى حاضره وقد يكون في الحاضر قد انفجر واختفى وارتحل بعيداً خارج نطاق رؤيتنا وما نراه في الواقع إشارة إلى ماضي لم يعد له وجود إطلاقاً*​*وبهذا يكون قد شرح لنا أعمق ما في نظريته وما يسميه “نسبية الوقت الواحد” وكيف أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يطلق كلمة الآن على الكون وإنما يمكن أن يطلقها فقط على نظامه الزمني لأن كل مرجع له زمنه الخاص.*

*عالمنا والأبعاد الأربعة
إذا كنت في البحر وأردت أن تحدد مكانك فأنت بحاجة إلى نسبة هذا المكان إلى بعدين هما الطول والعرض، فتقول أنا عند خط طول كذا.. وخط عرض كذا.. أما إذا كنت طائراً في الهواء وأردت أن تحدد وضعك ومكانك فإنك ستحتاج إلى ثلاثة أبعاد هي الطول والعرض والارتفاع. لنفسر هذا بطريقة أكثر وضوحاً: لنفرض أنك احتجت لزراعة منطقة معينة فإنك ستحدد المساحة المزروعة ببعدين هما الطول والعرض، ولكنك عندما تقوم بإنشاء مبنى فإنك ستفكر في البعد الثالث وهو الارتفاع. هذه هي الأبعاد الثلاثة التي تمثل على المحاور (x,y,z) وكانت هذه المحاور الأساسية المستخدمة في الحسابات الهندسية حتى مطلع القرن العشرين حيث رأى أينشتاين أن هذه الأبعاد غير كافية ولا بد من إضافة بعداً رابعاً وهو الزمن فنقول أننا على خط طول كذا.. وخط عرض كذا.. على ارتفاع كذا.. في الوقت كذا..
أينشتاين هو العالم الوحيد الذي فكر في البعد الرابع وقال أن الكون الذي نعيشه ذو أربعة أبعاد وهي الطول والعرض والارتفاع والمكان والزمان وأدخل الزمن في جميع حساباته واعتبره متغيراً، واعتبر المكان والزمان مترابطين ومتصلين كمتصل واحد space-time continuum.*

*يتبع .....*​


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

*النظرية النسبية الخاصة The special theory of relativity*
أصبحنا الآن أقرب إلى إلى مبادئ النظرية النسبية التي يمكن القول بأن قصة الوصول إليها بدأت عندما وضع ماكسويل أسس النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية وبناء على هذه الأسس أبدى أينشتاين رأيه في تجربة مايكلسون و مورلي محاولاً إعطاء تفسيراً للنتائج التي حققتها التجربة، ومن هنا نشأت النظرية النسبية الخاصة التي فتحت الأبواب لعصر جديد سمي بالعصر الذري وهو الذي نعيشه الآن، وفسرت العديد من الظواهر الطبيعية في الكون وشكلت قاعدة صلبة راسخة متماسكة حتى يومنا هذا لازالت التجارب المختلفة التي يجريها العلماء تثبت صحة هذه النظرية.
ويجب أن نوضح أن النظرية النسبية الخاصة تتعامل مع الأجسام المتحركة بسرعة منتظمة (بدون تسارع)، وتعالج حركة الأجسام ذات السرعات العالية التي تقترب سرعتها إلى سرعة الضوء. وبعد عقد من الزمان قدم أينشتاين نظريته النسبية العامة التي تعالج حركة الأجسام المتسارعة بالنسبة لبعضها البعض وهي تشمل حركة كافة مكونات الكون من نجوم ومجرات لأنها تتحرك في مسارات دائرية أي أن لها عجلة تغير من اتجاه مسارها ولهذا فإنها أعم وأشمل من الخاصة.
والآن يمكننا الشروع في استعراض المبادئ التي قامت عليها النظرية النسبية الخاصة وهي:
لا وجود للحركة المطلقة ولا مجموعة المحاور الثابتة التي ترجع إليها جميع الحركات. 
إن جميع القوانين الفيزيائية يجب أن تكون هي بعينها وشكلها في أي من المناطق (الأنظمة) المتحركة مع بعضها البعض بسرعة ثابتة. 
ينتشر الضوء في جميع الاتجاهات وبسرعة ثابتة لا تتغير مع حركة المصدر الضوئي أو المشاهد ومقدارها ثابت سواء كانت المنطقة (النظام) ساكنة أو متحركة، وهي سقف السرعات في الكون أي أنها أعلى سرعة معروفة ولا وجود لجسيم يتحرك بسرعة الضوء. وانطلاقاً من المبدأ الأول نجد أن أينشتاين أنكر وجود الأثير كوسط لنقل الموجات الضوئية. وفي المبدأ الثاني يكمن الفرق بين نسبية نيوتن ونسبية أينشتاين، حيث أن الأولى (نسبية نيوتن) اقتصرت على عدم تغير قوانين الميكانيكا فقط، أما نسبية أينشتاين فتشمل على عدم تغير القوانين الفيزيائية كلها ميكانيكية كانت أو كهرومغناطيسية منها معادلات ماكسويل حيث تظهر سرعة الضوء ثابتة وإن تغير الزمان والمكان. أما المبدأ الثالث فيشرح نتائج تجربة مايكلسون و مورلي وأثبت أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة.

*نتائج مذهلة*
توصلت النظرية النسبية بمبادئها الجديدة إلى نتائج جريئة، ومن أهم هذه النتائج ما يلي:
التأخير الزمني Time Dilation 
تقلص الطول Length Contraction 
تكافؤ الكتلة والطاقة Mass Energy equivalent *ماذا يحدث للساعات والمساطر تبعاً لهذه النتائج؟*
يشرح أينشتاين ما الذي يحدث للزمن والطول في نسبيته قائلاً:
أننا إذا تصورنا ساعة ملصقة بجسم متحرك بسرعة هائلة، فإن عقارب هذه الساعة لابد أن تسير بسرعة مختلفة عن سرعة عقارب ساعة أخرى ملصقة بجسم ساكن كالجدار مثلاً… وبالمثل فإن مسطرة متحركة لابد أن يتغير طولها تبعاً لسرعتها المتحركة بها. وعلى وجه الدقة فإن الساعة الملصقة بجسم متحرك تتأخر في الوقت كلما ازدادت سرعة الجسم حتى تتوقف عقاربها تماما عن الدوران إذا بلغت سرعة الجسم سرعة الضوء والشخص المتحرك مع الساعة لا يدرك هذه التغيرات وإنما يدركها الشخص الذي يلاحظها من مكان ساكن. وبالمثل تنكمش المسطرة في اتجاه حركتها كلما زادت هذه الحركة حتى يتحول طولها إلى الصفر حينما تبلغ سرعة الضوء بالنسبة للشخص الساكن.​<BLOCKQUOTE>ولكثير من التوضيح نفرض أن مسافراً يبلغ من العمر عشرين عاماً أستقل مركبة فضائية تسير بسرعة 99% من سرعة الضوء بالنسبة لشخص على الأرض له نفس العمر، سنجد أن ساعة الرجل الفضائي تتباطأ بالنسبة للرجل الأرضي والوقت الذي يحسبه المسافر يكون أقل من الوقت الذي يحسبه الرجل على الأرض، وحقيقة فإن الفعاليات الحيوية كضربات القلب والتنفس…الخ تكون ساعات بيولوجية وبالتالي فإن هذه الفعاليات تسير ببطء لدى المسافر في المركبة الفضائية وهو لن يلحظ أي تغير في سرعة دقات قلبه أو تنفسه ولكن الذي يلحظ ذلك هو الرجل على الأرض حين مراقبته بتلسكوب مثلاً. وبعد مرور سبعين سنة حسب تقدير وقياس الرجل على الأرض أي بعد ما أصبح عمره تسعون عاماً، يعود الرجل الفضائي وعمره ثلاثون عاماً فقط! وهذا ما يعرف بالتأخر الزمني. وكذلك الحال في طول المركبة الفضائية، سيقيسها الرجل على الأرض أقصر مما هي عليه أو كما يقيسها المسافر الذي على متنها وهذا ما يعرف بانكماش أو تقلص الطول.

*التأخير الزمني Time Dilation*
لتوضيح هذه النتيجة رياضياً نستخدم التجربة التي استخدمها أينشتاين لتوضيح فكرته.
افترض أينشتاين أن هناك قطاراً يتحرك بسرعة v، وعلى أرضية القطار يوجد مصدر ضوئي يبعث ومضة ضوئية تسقط على مرآة مثبتة في سقف القطار لتنعكس ثم تعود إلى أرضية القطار مرة أخرى. سنقوم الآن بمعالجة رياضية بسيطة نوضح فيها كيف يُحسب زمن الحدث بالنسبة لمراقبين أحدهما في القطار والآخر يقف في المحطة. ولكن يجب أن نوضح ما نقصده بالمصطلحات التالية:
الحدث: هو الفعل تحت الدراسة وللحدث بداية ونهاية، والحدث في تجربتنا هو إطلاق الومضة الضوئية، فبداية الحدث هو صدور الومضة من المصدر ونهاية الحدث هو عودتها بعد انعكاسها.
المراقب: هو الشخص الذي يمتلك أجهزة وآلات قياس دقيقة ليرصد الحدث ويسجل النتائج. ولدينا في تجربتنا مراقبين أحدهما يقف على الأرض (المراقب O) والآخر في القطار(المراقب ‘O) ويعتبر هذا الأخير متحركاً بالنسبة للمراقب الأول وثابتاً للحدث لأنه يتحرك معه وبنفس سرعته. ويحدد مكان كل مراقب بالإحداثيات( x,y,z ).

الزمن الذي يقيسه المراقب ‘O
بما أن الزمن هو المسافة التي قطعتها الومضة الضوئية مقسوماً على سرعتها، فإن الزمن الذي يقيسه المراقب في القطار هو: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



حيث
d ارتفاع القطار.
c سرعة الضوء.





الزمن الذي يقيسه المراقب O
كما يتضح من الشكل، تكون بداية انطلاق الومضة في مكان، وانعكاسها في مكان، وعودتها إلى الأرض في مكان آخر وهذا ما يرصده المراقب O نتيجة لحركة القطار. أي أن القطار يكون قد قطع مسافة قدرها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 من بداية الحدث إلى نهايته. وكما هو واضح تقطع الومضة الضوئية مسافة أكبر مما تقطعه في الحالة الأولى، وبما أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة (وفقاً للفرضية الثالثة)، إذا فإن الزمن الذي يقيسه المراقب O يكون أطول من الزمن الذي يقيسه المراقب ‘O.
وتعطى العلاقة بين الزمنين المقاسين في هذين النظامين المختلفين باستخدام تحويلات لورنتز-أينشتاين:








يلاحظ أن:
سرعة الضوء هي أعلى سرعة معروفة وليس هناك جسم يسير بسرعة الضوء أي أن v < c دائماً وهذا يعني أن الكمية تحت الجذر تكون موجبة وأقل من الواحد، إذا فإن الزمن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الذي يقيسه المراقب ‘O أقصر من الزمن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الذي يقيسه المراقب O. 
عندما تكون v < <


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك ياكاجو انت
تصدق لو اقدر اعزمك عزومة حلوة على الموضوع دة هعزمك
انا بحب النظرية النسبية جدا 
ونفسى من زمان ادرسها وافهمها 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ياباشا على الشرح المبسط 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

*تقلص الطول Length Contraction*
كما هو الحال في الزمن، فإن قياسات الطول تتأثر أيضاً بالحركة النسبية فطول جسم في حالة الحركة بالنسبة لمشاهد يبدو دائماً أقصر من طوله عندما يكون ثابتاً.
فإذا تحركت مركبة فضائية بسرعة نسبية v قريبة من سرعة الضوء فإن طول المركبة كما يقيسها رائد الفضاء أو المراقب ‘O الذي على متنها هو ‘L وهذا هو الطول الأصلي proper length، ويقصد بالطول الأصلي أي الطول الذي يقيسه المراقب الثابت بالنسبة للجسم المراد قياسه.




في حين تكون قياسات المراقب الأرضي O الذي تتحرك المركبة الفضائية بالنسبة له بسرعة v مختلفة تماماً ويرى طولا أقصر L من الطول الأصلي.





وتعطي تحويلات لورنتز-أينشتاين: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبما أن الكمية تحت الجذر موجبة وأقل من الواحد لأن v < c، إذا فإن الطول L الذي يقيسه المراقب O يكون أقصر من الطول 'L الذي يقيسه المراقب 'O.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن النسبية والعلم بشكل عام لم يتوقف عند الأمثلة الخيالية والافتراضات والمعادلات الجبرية، وإنما استطاع أن يقدم لنا دليلاً بل أدلة ملموسة تثبت صحة النظرية النسبية حيث استطاع إيفز في العام 1936م أن يثبت أن ذرة الأيدروجين المشع المنطلقة بسرعة عالية تطلق أشعة ترددها أقل من تردد الذرات الساكنة أو بشكل آخر أن الزمن فيها أبطأ، فتردد الموجة هو عدد الذبذبات التي تحدثها في الزمن وحين نقول إن ترددها أقل فكأنما نقول أن الزمن فيها يسير بشكل أبطأ.
ومن أشهر الظواهر الحقيقية التي تثبت صحة النسبية ظاهرة انحلال الميزونات Meson decay. الميزونات هي جسيمات أولية غير مستقرة تتكون في طبقات الجو العليا نتيجة لامتصاص الغلاف الجوي للأشعة الكونية القادمة من الفضاء الخارجي وتصل إلى سطح البحر بصورة غزيرة. هذه الجسيمات غير المستقرة تتحول إلى إلكترونات بعد فترة زمنية قدرها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 بعد تكونها، وسرعتها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فإن المسافة التي ستقطعها قبل أن تنحل تساوي: 





هذه المسافة قصيرة جداً بالنسبة لسمك الغلاف الجوي، ووفقا لهذه النتيجة نتوقع أنها تنحل قبل أن تصلنا إلى سطح الأرض ولكن المراصد الأرضية تؤكد غير ذلك وترصد وجود عدد كبير من الميزونات على سطح البحر! فكيف تفسر هذه الظاهرة؟
النسبية لديها الحل….هذه القياسات من السرعة والزمن والمسافة، هي قياسات المراقب ‘O المتحرك مع الميزون، ولكن ماذا عن قياسات المراقبO الثابت على الأرض؟
من ظاهرة التأخير الزمني نجد أن عمر الميزون كما يقيسه المراقب على الأرض يعطى بـ:












وهذا الزمن أكبر بحوالي 16 مرة من عمر الميزون عندما يكون في حالة السكون أو عندما يقيسه المراقب’O. ومنها يستطيع الميزون المتحرك بهذه السرعة أن يقطع مسافة قدرها:




وهذه هي المسافة التي يقيسها المراقب على الأرض، وبهذا فإن هذه الجسيمات تستطيع الوصول إلى الأرض بالرغم من قصر عمرها وهذا هو تفسير تواجدها على سطح البحر.
*تكافؤ الكتلة والطاقة Mass Energy equivalent*
عرفنا أن الكتلة هي مقدار ما في الجسم من مادة، وعرفنا أيضا أنها كمية ثابتة لا تتأثر بحركة الجسم أو سكونه، ولكن أينشتاين الذي أثبت نسبية الزمان وأثبت نسبية المكان استطاع أيضاً أن يثبت نسبية الكتلة واعتبرها متغيرة تتأثر بحركة الجسم، فكلما ازدادت سرعة الجسم كلما ازدادت كتلته. حيث العلاقة بين كتلة الجسم وسرعته تعطى بالمعادلة:




°m كتلة الجسم في حالة السكون ، v سرعة الجسم
m كتلة الجسم وهو متحرك ، c سرعة الضوء
ولم تلبث المعامل أن قدمت لنا التجارب الملموسة التي تثبت صحة هذه المعادلة، فقد أثبتت التجارب أن القذائف المشعة التي تطلقها مادة اليورانيوم أو الراديوم (وهي دقائق مادية متناهية في الصغر تنطلق بسرعة قريبة من سرعة الضوء) تزداد كتلتها بما يتفق مع معادلة أينشتاين.
ثم خطا أينشتاين خطوة أخرى في تفكيره النظري قائلاً: أنه مادام الجسم يكتسب مزيدا من الكتلة حينما يكتسب مزيدا من الحركة، وبما أن الحركة شكل من أشكال الطاقة فمعنى هذا أن الجسم حينما يكتسب طاقة يكتسب في نفس الوقت كتلة، أي أن الطاقة يمكن أن تتحول إلى كتلة والكتلة يمكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة. وما لبث أن قدم أينشتاين معادلته التاريخية الشهيرة التي تربط الكتلة والطاقة…
المعادلة التي صنعت القنبلة الذرية على أساسها…
المعادلة التي فسرت سر أزلية وقدم هذا الكون، والسر في أن العدد الهائل من النجوم التي مضت عليها بلايين من السنين مازالت تشع نوراً وطاقة وحرارة دون أن تفنى…
المعادلة التي مكنت العلماء من الإجابة على السؤال الملح وهو من أين تأتي الشمس بطاقتها التي لا تنضب؟…
المعادلة التي فتحت الباب لأبحاث الفضاء وأصبح السفر في صواريخ هائلة تنطلق بسرعة خارقة وتخرج من جاذبية الأرض ممكناً نتيجة اختراع صنوف جديدة من الوقود الذري…
E = mc2

تنص هذه المعادلة على أن مقداراً ضئيلاً جداً من الكتلة يعطي طاقة هائلة، فالطاقة الناتجة من كتلة معينة تساوي حاصل ضرب هذه الكتلة في مربع سرعة الضوء مما ينتج عنها كمية كبيرة من الطاقة، وهذا هو سر طاقة النجوم وعمرها الطويل. فهي تخسر كمية قليلة جداً من مادتها لتعطي طاقة تمد بها الكون بأكمله. ومن هذه المعادلة أيضاً أصبح من من الممكن حساب ومعرفة كمية المادة اللازمة لنسف دولة وإفناء شعب بجرامات قليلة فقط من اليورانيوم والماء الثقيل والكوبالت.
وأخيرا يجب القول أن النظرية النسبية لا تتعارض مع المفاهيم والقوانين الكلاسيكية وإنما تعمقها، ولهذا فإنه يجب تحديد الظروف التي يمكن فيها تطبيق المفاهيم النسبية أو المفاهيم الكلاسيكية….
نتصور شخصاً في قطار يسير بسرعة عادية، وقرر أن يصحح الزمن حسب النظرية النسبية خوفاً من أن تكون ساعته متأخرة عن ساعة المحطة، إننا سنضحك من هذا الشخص لأن التصحيح المطلوب لا يعد جزءا متناهي في الصغر من الثانية، أقل بكثير من هزة واحدة من القطار على ساعته. أما الكيميائي الذي يشك فيما إذا كانت كمية الماء الذي يسخنها تبقى ثابتة الكتلة… يحتاج إلى من يفحص عقله، ولكن الفيزيائي الذي لا يأخذ في عين الاعتبار تغير الكتلة في التحول النووي سيطرد من عمله لعدم كفاءته!
لم يتغير أي قانون من قوانين الفيزياء التي اكتشفها العلماء قبل النظرية النسبية ولكن حدود صحة هذه القوانين أصبحت الآن واضحة.

*يتبع ....*​


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*

*آراء حول أينشتاين والنظرية النسبية الخاصة*

لم يتوصل أينشتاين لهذه النظرية بأبعادها المعروفة لنا الآن عن طريق إجراء التجارب وتقصي النتائج، وإنما توصل إليها بعد طرح أسئلة لنفسه حول ثبات الكون والتفكير العميق والتأمل وربما الخيال! نعم استخدم أينشتاين خياله كثيراً للتوصل إلى حقائق علمية واقعية. ويذكر أنه في يوم من الأيام كان يجلس في الهواء الطلق على ربوة يتأمل حركة السحب التي كانت تغطي السماء و يتساءل عن سر إتقان هذا الكون والقوى الخفية التي تديره فتخيل أنه على منطاد يطير به بسرعة هائلة منتقلا إلى الفضاء الخارجي ويسبح به بين الكواكب والنجوم، وما أن انتهى من رحلته عاد إلينا أينشتاين وقد لمعت في رأسه فكرة النظرية النسبية الخاصة التي قدمت إلينا مفاهيم غريبة غير مصدقة ومعقدة متحدياً بذلك مفاهيم العلماء السابقين ويقول لهم عندما سألوه كيف يمكن تصديق هذا؟ رد قائلاً
ما العمل إذا كان هذا هو من قوانين الكون الأساسية؟ 

هذا ما فعله أينشتاين…فكر و وضع النظريات وحلل النتائج في عقله وخرج للناس بمفاهيم جديدة لم يستطع أحد أن ينفيها ولا أن يبطلها ولا أن يصدقها، وكان العلماء بحاجة إلى أدلة وبراهين للاقتناع بهذه النظرية فأقاموا التجارب المتعددة لإيجاد هفوات ونقاط ضعف لتلك المبادئ ولكن ما إن قامت تجربة حتى كانت نتائجها تثبت صحة النظرية النسبية، وهناك الكثير من الظواهر الفيزيائية التي عجزت عن تفسيرها القوانين الفيزيائية الكلاسيكية وحيرت العلماء الذين لم يكن أمامهم إلا تطبيق النظرية النسبية ليجدوها تفسر تلك الظواهر، كما أنها تنبأت بظواهر أخرى أثبتت صحتها مع تطور العلم وتقدم الزمن.

*والآن نتساءل هل النظرية النسبية صحيحة؟*
الجواب على هذا السؤال هو أن النظرية النسبية في الوقت الحاضر تفسر عددا أكبر من الظواهر التي فسرتها سابقاتها وتفسرها خيرا منها جميعاً وحسبها ذلك الآن. فلقد سيطرت الميكانيكا التقليدية التي وضع نواتها نيوتن زهاء قرنين من الزمن وحققت انتصارات باهرة في الفيزياء وعلم الفلك وستظل دائما مآثر الفكر البشري وأمجاده وما زالت تعلمان في المدارس والجامعات. على الرغم من أن الفروض التي قامت عليها غير صحيحة إلا أنها أعطت نتائج صحيحة قابلة للتطبيق عند السرعات الضعيفة التي لا تقارن بسرعة الضوء. وما إن حلت النظرية النسبية محل ميكانيكا نيوتن إذا بها تنطلق لتسيطر وتسود بين النظريات وتعد أعم وأشمل من قوانين نيوتن التي قد تلتقي معها عند معالجة الأجسام المتحركة بسرعات ضعيفة أي أن القوانين النسبية تؤول إلى القوانين الكلاسيكية عند السرعات المحدودة التي لا تقارن بسرعة الضوء. ولكن ما أن تصبح السرعات قريبة من سرعة الضوء فإن النظرية النسبية تتفوق تفوقاً لا مثيل له وتعد الأفضل والأصلح في هذه الحالة. ولا بد أن النظريات التي ستعقبها ستكون أعم منها وستنجح في النقاط التي قد تخفق فيها نظرية النسبية، ولن تسود هذه النظرية حقبة طويلة الأمد كسابقاتها من النظريات، لأن العلم يقفز من عصر لآخر وسيأتي يوم تزول فيه النسبية فالعلم لا يعرف نظرية نهائية فجميع نظرياته موقوتة بعصورها، مرهونة بأوقاتها، وهذا من أهم عوامل تقدمه.

_المصدر: http://www.makphys.com_ ​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح للنظريه النسبيه لانشتين(النظريه التى غيرت العالم)*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------

